# Celexa vs. Wellbutrin



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

Any thoughts on Celexa vs. Wellbutrin? My doctor suggested both, but wants me to try Celexa first. I am also listing to the hypno tapes.


----------



## Linay (Apr 8, 2001)

I have been taking Celexa for over two months. I had a few mild side effects at first, but now I just seem to be tired sometimes. It has helped with the IBS'D, and it has made me feel happier. It also has given me more confidence when I leave the house, I do not have as much fear about not making the bathroom in time. Along with Celexa I sometimes take Lomotil and (or) Robinul, depending on my day. Linda


----------

